# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  حلقه ای برای فراخوانی چند تصویر درپردازش تصویر

## nadaf.m

سلام .چگونگی استفاده از حلقه FORبرای خواندن چند تصویر وانجام دستورات لازم در آن حلقه ،که بتواند تمام اطلاعات قابل استخراج از یک تصویر را بدست آورده وتوسط یک حلقه ،این دستورات را برای چند عکس بدست آورد.با سپاس فراوان.

----------


## rahnema1

> سلام .چگونگی استفاده از حلقه FORبرای خواندن چند تصویر وانجام دستورات لازم در آن حلقه ،که بتواند تمام اطلاعات قابل استخراج از یک تصویر را بدست آورده وتوسط یک حلقه ،این دستورات را برای چند عکس بدست آورد.با سپاس فراوان.


توی این تاپیک نحوه خوانده تصاویر jpg کوجود در یک فولدر توضیح داده شده اما تمام اطلاعات قابل استخراج نمیدونم منظورتون چیه چون بی نهایت می تونیم از یک تصویر اطلاعات استخراج کنیم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?458628

----------


## nadaf.m

منظورم اطلاعاتی مثل طول وعرض وحجم وقطر میانگین و... است.لطفا راهنمایی کنید

با سلام مجدد...
پروژه من راجع به استخراج یک سری خصوصیات فیزیکی از چندین تصویر هندوانه بوسیله پردازش تصویر در متلب  هست.من دقیقا نمیدونم چه طوری از for استفاده کنم که درونش بشه چندین تصویر خوانده بشه و روی هر تصویر هم یک سری پردازش ها انجام بشه  و در نهایت همه نتایج برای هر تصویر نمایش داده بشه و علاوه بر این یه سری دستورات نیاز دارم  برای استخراج ضریب کرویت و شعاع انحنا و طول بزرگ و طول کوچک ومساحت دایره محیطی و محاطی تصویر و...
خیلی ممنون از توجه تون.

----------


## rahnema1

من نمیدونم شما تا چه حد با متلب آشنا هستید.
در درجه اول پیشنهاد می کنم یک جزوه آشنایی با متلب را مطالعه کنید
با دستور size می تونید ابعاد یک ماتریس به دست بیارید
با دستور sum حجم تصویر به دست میاد
با دستور mean میانگین
فرض کنید تصویر ما از یک لایه خاکستری تشکیل شده باشه اسم تصویر هم I باشه

size(I)
sum(I(:))
mean(I(:))

----------

